# Genuine Counterfeit Cuban picture



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I've smoked a hundred + of these GCC Perfectos, a real good cigar from Perdomo. I used to get good deals on 'em from JR auctions, but not so much any more. The stock is gettin' smaller so I need to go bid someday. I'm not in my tee shirt today 'cause I'm goin' to early vote. All you Texans out there, go pull the lever for Ted Cruz! Have a great cigar day!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Puff is not to be used as a means for campaigning. Shutting this one down.


----------

